# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havaintoja ja uutisia Turun ja seudun liikenteestä - kesä 2014

## Waltsu

Perjantaina 25.4.2014 SL-Autolinjat aloitti linjoilla 12 ja 20. Kun V-S Bussipalvelut aloittaa linjoilla 14/15/72 vasta päivää myöhemmin, ajoi SL yhden päivän ajan kaikkia näitä mainittuja linjoja. Tässäpä linjojen 14 ja 12 SL-yhteispotretti.

----------


## Waltsu

Lauantaina 26.4.2014 V-S Bussipalvelut aloitti linjoilla 14 ja 15. Avauspäivän aamuna linjalla 15 näkyi myös Muurisen 125.

----------


## 034

2.5.
Nyholm #70 linjalla 15.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

En tiedä, mitä on tarjottu, mutta kalustovaatimuksena ei ollut pelkästään uusia autoja. 3 kpl sai olla Euro 3 tason käytettyjä.

----------


## 034

6.5. Tukl #24 linjalla 40
Ps. ei pahemmin taida akkuja ladata kun ei Torilta kertaakaan sammunut Amiraalistonkadulle mentäessä.

http://yle.fi/uutiset/kolme_ihmista_...urussa/7222994
Kenenköhän kampe mahtoi olla kyseessä :Frown:

----------


## tkp

Hovioikeus vapautti kuljettajan suojatieturmassa http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...687822734.html

----------


## JSL

No hyvä että tosta asiasta on ratkaisu. Ellei sitten korkki (KKO) vielä sano jotain siihen. Sikäli hyvä ratkaisu tällä kertaa ettei taas kerran leimata autokuskia murhaajaksi. Itse silloin aikoinaan olin kovasti järkyttynyt tuosta tapahtumasta mikä selittäkööt sen aikaisen reaktioni. Missäköhän kunnossa kuski nyt on, iskikö työkyvyttömyys.. aika nuori kuski kuitenkin, tekohetkellä 20, ei missään nimessä niin nuoria yli 12 tonnisten rattiin. Lehtijutun lukiessani aloin miettimään että kyllä koulussa ja opettajissakin on vikaa kun eivät valvo oppilaiden liikennekäyttäytymistä.

----------


## 034

Oliko onnettomuudessa kyseessä koulutusajo ?

----------


## 034

Nainen jäi bussin alle Turussa
http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/629...n+alle+Turussa

----------


## 034

Bussissa voi nyt maksaa älypuhelimella
http://www.turkulainen.fi/artikkeli/...alypuhelimella
Mielenkiintoista nähdä kuinka paljon tätä aletaan käyttämään nyt kun se käy koko kaupungin alueella  :Biggrin:

----------


## 034

> Turun ja Mynämäen välistä vakiovuoroliikennettä alkaa hoitaa 2.6. alkaen TLO


http://www.turkulainen.fi/artikkeli/...ille-muutoksia

----------


## 034

Sinisiä Volvo 8500 havaittu (2kpl) Ruotsin kilvin. Seuraavaks tilaajaväritys ylle.

----------


## Nak

Tuossa yhden aikaan Turun motaria Espoon Ikean kohdalla eteni kaksi keltaista Citywide teliä turkuun päin  :Smile:

----------


## Waltsu

28.6.2014 juostu Paavo Nurmen maraton sulki perinteisesti Itäisen Rantakadun liikenteeltä teatterin kohdalta koko päiväksi. Ja kun Auransiltakin oli jonkin aikaa kiinni, niin poikkeusreittejä piisasi. Juoksureittiä oli sen verran muutettu edellisistä vuosista, ettei Martinsillalta sallittu kääntymistä oikealle Itäiselle Rantakadulle. Niinpä bussiliikenteen piiriin saatiin Matinkatu, jonka kautta bussit koukkasivat jokirantaan.

----------


## Waltsu

29.6.2014 Scania Citywide linjalla 18.

----------


## Waltsu

1.7.2014 linjalla 6 SL-Autolinjojen Citywide nro 11402! Mikäs ihmeen numero tämmönen on? Ykkönen, vuosi ja juokseva numero? Onko sillä ensimmäisellä ykkösellä joku syvällisempi merkitys?

----------


## helleh

Tuo 11 taitaa olla SL- Autolinjojen TLO liikennöitsijä numero. Auton varsinainen järkkäri on 402

----------


## J_J

> Tuo 11 taitaa olla SL- Autolinjojen TLO liikennöitsijä numero. Auton varsinainen järkkäri on 402


Olkoon vaikka kuljettajan kengän numero, mutta kokolailla karmean näköinen tuollainen keulan kokoinen numerosarja... Hyhhyh.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Komea pitkä numero, suuren maailman meininkiä. Kaikenkaikkiaan yllättävän asiallinen kori. Kuvissa ei näytä niin hyvältä, mutta on uuden ja siistin mallinen. Takapään muotoilu vähän niin ja näin. Sisätilojen selkeys pääsi jopa yllättämään. Nätimmillä istuimilla saisi vielä tyylikkyyttä. Takaovi toimivan oloinen, ja puolivälin porras ei haittaa lastenvaunujen liikuttelua. Kuljettajan tila vaikutti ainakin pikaisen kokeilun perusteella hyvältä.

----------


## JT

3.7. 

Länsilinjat #40 (Volvo B12BLE 8500LE teli) / 402

----------


## akilep

Havainto ei varsinaisesti ole Tampereen seutuliikenteen alueelta, mutta sen kalustosta. 

LL #40 bongattu eilen Turusta Aninkaistenkatua kulkemasta puoli seitsemän aikaan illalla.

----------


## jtm

> Havainto ei varsinaisesti ole Tampereen seutuliikenteen alueelta, mutta sen kalustosta. 
> 
> LL #40 bongattu eilen Turusta Aninkaistenkatua kulkemasta puoli seitsemän aikaan illalla.


Ollut ihan linjalla. Normaalina vara-autona.

----------


## rheino

Helsingin foorumissa kirjoitettiin seuraavaa:
Andersson #9 (GD-teli) siirretty Turkuun, liikkui vielä HSL-väreissä.
Kuulemma lainassa siellä vain, pitäisi tulla takaisin HSL-alueelle talviliikenteen alkaessa. Anderssonin Turun seutuliikenteeseen tilaamat uudet GD:t eivät ole vielä tulleet, siksi siellä tarvitaan lainakalustoa.

Onko tietoa, montako uutta GD:tä on tulossa ja koska?

----------


## 034

SL:n kuljettaja kommentoi:
http://www.turkulainen.fi/artikkeli/...-tien-tarahtaa

----------


## Waltsu

Joulukuussa suljettu Vaistentien jyrkkä mäki on saatu loivennettua, ja Saramäen bussit päästettiin tänään 12.8. ajamaan normaalireitilleen. Kas tässä teille kuva!

----------


## Eira

Kauppiaskatu on palautettu kaksisuuntaiseksi välillä Linnankatu - Eerikinkatu. Nyt olisi mahdollisuus palauttaa ykkösen sataman suunnan pysäkki takaisin Eerikinkadulle ja laittaa sataman ja Kauppatorin väliä kulkevat laivalisävuorot kiertämään reittiä Linnankatu - Kauppiaskatu - Eerikinkatu - Aurakatu - Linnankatu, niin jäisi turha tuottamaton neljän korttelinvälin mittainen "kunniakierros" bussi tyhjänä Wiklundin korttelin ympäri pois.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ykkösen pysäkit voisi olla Eerikinkadulla, ja Ruissalon linja tulla Aurakatua alas nykyiselle ykkösen pysäkille. 8-linja nopeutuisi, ainoastaan yksi Maariankadun pysäkki jäisi pois. Auto olisi nopeammin torilla, useimmat hyötyisivät. Lisäksi jäisi hieman vaarallinen kääntyminen oikealle Maariankadulta pois (samaan aikaan täytyy katsoa teliauton perän vaatima tila sekä vilkas suojatie). Kasi nopeutuisi silläkin, että Ruissalossa hotellin piha kierrettäisi vain kerran, siitä jatkettaisi lähtöajan mukaisesti leirintäalueelle ja sieltä suoraan torille ilman toista kunniakierrosta hotellin edestä. Ehdotettu on... Tuppaa kesällä olemaan kiire 30 min ajoajalla, sallittu nopeus ei riitä.

----------


## Waltsu

Kasia en toisi suoraan Aurakatua alas torille, sillä Maariankadun pysäkki on näppärä vaihtopaikka Ruissalosta tuleville ja pohjoiseen jatkaville matkustajille.

Ykkösillä taas on tapana huilata hetki keskustassa ennen seuraavaa lähtöä. Aiemmin huili oli Kauppiaskadulla ja nykyään Yliopistonkadulla. Eerikinkadulla ei ole varaa huilata, koska siellä on jatkuva liikenne kaikilla pysäkeillä. Ykkönenhän varaisi koko ajan yhtä paikkaa, joten tukkoon se katu menisi. Torilla käännytään myös muulloinkin kuin laivaliikenteen aikana.

----------


## Waltsu

18.8.14 linjalla 402 Länsilinjojen nro 5!

----------


## Waltsu

Anderssonin hybridi-GD eli nro 7 on taas liikenteessä - oli 20.8. linjalla 206.

----------


## Karosa

> Anderssonin hybridi-GD eli nro 7 on taas liikenteessä


Vuodenko se melkein ehti Hernesaaressa seistä, löytyikö sille seisonnalle mitään syytä?

----------


## 034

Naapurifoorumilla oli tällainen linkki
http://www.turuntienoo.fi/index.php/...un-nostot/1261

Mainittu artikkeli on aivan totta. Nyt siellä ajelee kuka vain. Reitit olen löytänyt tien nimi listauksena mutta en kartalla. Tästä laitoin palautetta ja tiedustelin milloin reitit ilmestyvät karttalle joten on helpompaa yhdistää tien nimet karttaan. Vastaus oli; ei ole ajankohtaa tiedossa. Tuosta linja ryppäästä yksi löytyy kartalla

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Jossainmäärin kyse on vain siitä, että koululinjoille on annettu L-alkuiset numerot. Esim. Päivästön suunnalta auto tulee kuten ennenkin, nyt se vaan on L3. Tietysti infoa pitäisi olla selkeästi saatavilla.

----------


## 034

> WL 14 ZJH-414 Irisbus Crossway LE VNESFR1610M009053


VS Bussipalveluilla.
*--*

Tällainen vanhempi Vest kampe on tilaajavärityksessä Lehtisellä. Kuva ei liity tapaukseen.

----------


## Waltsu

> Kuva ei liity tapaukseen.


Tämä kuva liittyy.

----------


## Waltsu

V-S Bussipalveluilla ent. WL 14:n lisäksi myös entinen WL 73.

----------

